# Minimal pairs/Ελάχιστα ζεύγη



## jefrek

Χαιρετώ τους απανταχού 'Ελληνες.

Δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχει τέτοιο forum όπως αυτό. 'Εψαχνα για ελάχιστα ζεύγη λέξεων και έπεσα πάνω του. Όπως και να 'χει ψάχνω μερικά ελάχιστα ζεύγη λέξεων. Το ελάχιστο ζεύγος είναι δύο λέξεις οι οποίες διαφέρουν κατα ένα μόνο φώνημα ή γράφημα, π.χ. "πήρα" και "μπίρα" --> [pira] και [bira], ή "άρμα" και "άλμα" --> [arma] και [alma]. Και στις 2 παραπάνω περιπτώσεις τα ζεύγη των λέξεων διαφοροποιούνται κατα ένα μόνο φώνημα.

Αυτό που θέλω να βρω είναι ελάχιστα ζεύγη λέξεων για τα φωνήματα [p, b], [t, d], [k, g], [π, μπ], [τ, ντ], [κ, γκ] για κάθε ένα από τα 5 φωνήεντα της Ελληνικής, σε αρχική όμως θέση.
'Εχω βρει ήδη μερικά από τα ζεύγη αυτά, αλλά κάποια είναι δύσκολο να τα βρεις γι αυτό και δεν τα αναφέρω γιατί πιστέυω ότι και τα δικά σας παραδείματα θα με βοηθήσουν.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## anemos

Καλησπέρα jefrek,

τι ωραία έκπληξη αυτή η συνομιλία στα ελληνικά. Δύσκολο πράγμα αυτό που ζητάς. Θέλει σκέψη και ψάξιμο. Αν δεν το βιάζεσαι μόλις κοιμηθούν τα θηριάκια μου θα ασχοληθώ. Ελπίζω να καταφέρω να βρω κάτι.


----------



## jefrek

Καλησπερα ανεμε....
Ειναι λιγο εξεζητημενο, το ξερω...αλλα για καποια minimal pairs οσο και να ψαξω δεν βρισκω τιποτα. Βασικα σ'αυτο επανω θα στηριχτει η πτυχιακη μου για το master και πριν να καταφυγω σε ψευδολεξεις (ανυπαρκτες λεξεις, οπως "ποραμος" και "μποραμος" για παραδειγμα) θελω να βεβαιωθω οτι οντως υπαρχουν κενα στην Ελληνικη σε αυτο το επιπεδο.
Οποτε με την ησυχια σου ανεμε...θα περιμενω ομως την ανατροφοδοτηση σου. Και σ'ευχαριστω που ανταποκριθηκες.


----------



## anemos

Προς το παρόν έχω βρει:

παλιά - μπαλιά
πάρα - μπάρα (το πάρα : επιρρηματικός τύπος, πιάνεται?)
πάσο - μπάσο
πάφος - μπάφος :d αυτό δεν νομίζω να μετράει αλλά με έκανε και χαμογέλασα.


----------



## jefrek

anemos said:


> πάφος - μπάφος :d αυτό δεν νομίζω να μετράει αλλά με έκανε και χαμογέλασα.



το εχω βαλει και εγω αυτο...παρολο που ειναι ψιλοκαπως...
Βασικα για να σου σωσω δυναμεις αν θες κοιτα [p,b] + [o, u], [t, d] + [e, u] και [k, g] + ολα τα φωνηεντα.


----------



## anemos

πουρί - μπουρί
πόλη - μπόλι 
πουφ - μπουφ (αυτό δεν νομίζω ότι είναι, αλλά ανήκει και αυτό στην κατηγορία χαμογελώ)

Πιο εμπεριστατωμένη έρευνα από αύριο. Τώρα είναι μια ώρα δύσκολη για τον εγκέφαλό μου.
Καληνύχτα


----------



## jefrek

Thank you...I appreciate it!


----------



## orthophron

Χαίρε φίλτατε jefrek.
1. Οι λέξεις που παραθέτω υπάρχουν στο ελληνικό λεξικό.
2. Δεν ξέρω αν σε ενδιαφέρουν και οι τρισύλλαβες ή οι λέξεις-ονόματα. Αν ναι, θα επανέλθω.

πάλα (1. τμήμα κουπιού 2. είδος σπαθιού) μπάλα
παλιά μπαλιά
πάρα μπάρα
πάσα μπάσα 
πίκα (θυμός) μπήκα
πείρα πύρα πήρα μπίρα
τάμα ντάμα
κάμα (ζέστη) γκάμα
μάκα μάγκα (κλητ. του "μάγκας")
πάκο πάγκο (αιτ. του "πάγκος")
μάτι μάντη (αιτ. του "μάντης")
φώτα φόντα
τροπή ντροπή
τραπώ ντραπώ (ρημ. τύποι των τρέπω, ντρέπομαι)
κρεμώ γκρεμό
φράκο φράγκο
κράμα κράμπα
καλά γκαλά
μάτσο μπάτσο
πάτσι μπάτσοι
πάτα (προστ. του "πατώ" παντα)
τείνω ντύνω
τείνε ντύνε (προστ)
ακίδα αγκίδα
λαπάς λαμπάς (η λαμπάδα στην καθαρ.)
κουπί κουμπί
κάπου κάμπου
ματιά μαντριά
βροτοί (θνητοί) βροντή
μπάκα μπάγκα
γιόκα (αιτ. του "γιόκας") γιόγκα
κοτώ (τολμώ) κοντό
κοτά (τρ. πρόσ. του "κοτώ") κοντά
πήζω μπήζω (μπήγω)
πόλη μπόλι (εμβόλιο)
πουρί μπουρί (σωλήνας θερμάστρας)

και τέλος …
μ[π]ουνιά !!! (κοκκίνησα κιόλας)

Βοήθειά σου.


----------



## jefrek

WoW...και μονο για τον χρονο που εκατσες να βρεις και να γραψεις ολα αυτα σε υπερευχαριστω!!! Μονο λιγα ομως απο αυτα τα ελαχιστα ζευγη ειναι λειτουργικα γιατι αν θα προσεξεις στο αρχικο μου post ζητουσα ελαχιστα ζευγη με τα εκαστοτε φωνηματα σε *αρχικη θεση*....sorry!!! Επίσης οι πτωσεις αποκλειονται επειδη τα ζευγη θα δοθουν ως μεμονομενες λεξεις, οποτε μονο η ονομαστικη βγαζει νοημα (γιοκα...???). Εαν τελικα δεν καταφερω να κανω την λιστα τοτε θα βαλω τις λεξεις σε προτασεις και συνεπως οι πτωσεις θα εχουν νοημα. 
Κραταω λοιπον: /καλά, γκαλά/ και /κάμα, γκάμα/. Υπαρχουν και αλλα που πληρουν τα κριτηρια αλλα ειναι σε θεσεις που ηδη εχω καλυψει.

Και ισως για να μην καταναλωνετε αδικα πορους, οι θεσεις που εμειναν να καλυφθουν ειναι: [t, d]+e, u και [k,g]+ e, i, o, u *σε αρχικη ομως θεση*.


----------



## anemos

Καλησπέρα jefrek,

νομίζω ότι ο λόγος που σου έμειναν αυτές οι θέσεις κενές είναι γιατί δεν υπάρχει τίποτα να βρεις. Οι περισσότερες λέξεις που αρχίζουν από γκ είναι ξένες. Τα μόνα που βρήκα (και δεν είναι από αυτά που σου λείπουν) είναι:

καλά - γκαλά
τάμα - ντάμα
τεκές - ντεκές
τρέπομαι - ντρέπομαι
τρίπλα - ντρίπλα (είναι η ίδια λέξη που λέγεται και έτσι και αλλιώς, πιάνεται
τροπή - ντροπή
τείνω - ντύνω

Ελπίζω κάτι από αυτά να μην το έχεις βρει (αν και μάλλον δύσκολο, αλλά έτσι για να λέμε ότι βοηθήσαμε και εμείς κάπως) και να το προσθέσεις. 
Αυτά προς το παρόν. Αν βρω κάτι άλλο θα επανέλθω.


----------



## orthophron

> Originally Posted by *jefrek *... και μονο για τον χρονο που εκατσες να βρεις και να γραψεις ολα αυτα σε υπερευχαριστω


Χρόνο; Όχι δα. Μη φαντάζεσαι ότι έσπασα το μυαλό μου για την "τρέλλα" του φίλου μου, του jefrek. Ας είναι καλά τα πανίσχυρα "εργαλεία αναζήτησης". Αρκεί να υπάρχει ένα λεξικό σε ηλεκτρονική μορφή (word). Ήταν θέμα ολίγων λεπτών.




> π.χ. "πήρα" και "μπίρα" --> [pira] και [bira], ή "άρμα" και "άλμα" --> [arma] και [alma]. Και στις 2 παραπάνω περιπτώσεις τα ζεύγη των λέξεων διαφοροποιούνται κατα ένα μόνο φώνημα.


Να συμπεράνω οτι η ορθογραφία δεν μας ενδιαφέρει; Ο τονισμός; Δεν έχουμε μιλήσει γι' αυτόν. Τα συνώνυμα (τελάλης/ντελάλης, τομάτα/ντομάτα); Για ρήματα, ούτε λόγος ε;

Λοιπόν, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, θα δυσκολευτούμε τώρα. Η Αρχαία Ελληνική δεν έχει λέξεις που να αρχίζουν από από γκ-, μπ-, ντ-. Μας έχουν σώσει μέχρι τώρα, κάπως, αυτές της Νέας, της οποίας οι περισσότερες είναι φυσικά ξενόφερτες.
Πριν καταφύγεις σε ψευδολέξεις, το "ΜΕΙΖΟΝ" έρχεται να μας δώσει τη λέξη "γκόμα" (γόμα) που ζευγαρώνει με το "κόμα". 
Η Αρχαία Ελληνική μάς δίνει τη λέξη "τύμμα" (πλήγμα, εκ του τύπτω) που ζευγαρώνει με το "ντύμα".
Τέλος, υπάρχουν οι λέξεις "κι" και "γκι" (παρασιτικό φυτό), "τε" (αρχ. και) και "ντε" (μόριο).
Από εδώ και πέρα φαντασία. Αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου, πάρε μια ποιητική άδεια να ξεφορτωθείς πχ το "ε" από το "εγγόνι", για να πάρεις το "'γκόνι" που ζευγαρώνει κάλλιστα με το "γόνυ" και, αν σου αρέσει, επαναλαμβάνεις την εγχείρηση και σε άλλον "ασθενή".

Καλή τύχη!


----------

